# MHFs special wave ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Whenever we wave to fellow MHers on the road I wonder if they are people on this forum that I write to. They go past too fast to see a badge even if they have one. It occured to me that we should have some sort of mutual signal that we are members -something that would not worry non-members but would identify us to members - a sort of MHFs special wave.

Any ideas ?

G


----------



## 97194 (Jan 7, 2006)

like a Terry Wogan TOG Wave


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

If there is only two of you in the MH, don't think you should try and indicate that :wink:


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Very good idea, but am at a loss for ideas, we need something that no one else would do naturally, or as a signal for another group, so rolling up your trouser leg would not work :lol: 
Perhaps we should carry a small red hankerchief and that could be waved, also useful if you have a cold :lol:


----------



## 96505 (Oct 12, 2005)

So would a red and green handkerchief mean a MHF member with a cold?


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Only thing that you could possibly notice other than sticking a rolled up trouser leg out the window is to use a light signal. i.e. 2 shorts - 1 long. or 2 longs 1 short. I did on one journey down to Cornwall have a problem with my buglar alarm that went off at regualar periods as I was driving. I can say that this did attract everyones attention. We could all buy a fog horn using compressed air like they use on boats. This too would not go unnoticed. 

I feel very creative this morning. Has anyone noticed that. 8)


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi
I can be creative too :lol: 

How about wearing a yellow marigold glove on the waving hand?

Or how about a two handed, frantic wave as performed by contestants on "Who wants to be a Millionaire".

Or how about a clenched fist "power to the people" wave.

Or how about a reversed two finger "Peace" wave.

Or a Surfers "right on dude" first and little finger wave.

Mike


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

spykal said:


> Hi
> I can be creative too :lol:
> 
> How about wearing a yellow marigold glove on the waving hand?
> ...


What a team we could make. Pusser Spykal and Saatchi Advertising 8)


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

How about the usual quick wave......










Followed by a thumbs up.........










pete.


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

Oh dear,my husband's so enthusiac about waving we nearly end up off the road,if he is now going to perform the MHF ritual,think I better change to an ejector seat and wear a crash helmet.

But I'm game   

Lesley


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

If anyone sees a MH on the A420 today with bare leg sticking out the window with a yellow marigold glove on the end and a driver giving a two fingered salute it will be us trying out the possibilities for reaction. Should we receive a mexican wave in response we'll know you're one of us.

I vote for Pete's thumbs up myself . I wonder how long it would take before all MHers did it, thinking it was the latest wave ?

G


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

peejay said:


> How about the usual quick wave......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see a long life. There is a crossroads ahead when you have to decide whether to pay the 2007 subs to MHF. I see a journey where there is lots of sunshine and even more booze. Mystic Pusser Ltd.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I see lots of waves every day on the way to and from work .. :lol: 

There is the V sign, Pointing at the head, Sucking a lolly, Banging the head with palm of hand, milking the cow, middle finger pointing up to the sky, sooo none of these :lol: :lol: 

How about a moonie from the co driver ?? 8)


----------



## Rudderman (May 31, 2005)

*Waving*

Good idea Jim.

My wife could try a 'moonie' but I don't think the windscreen is big enough to show it all. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Waving*



Rudderman said:


> Good idea Jim.
> 
> My wife could try a 'moonie' but I don't think the windscreen is big enough to show it all. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Now would be a good time to buy an RV then .. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

spykal said:


> Or how about a clenched fist "power to the people" wave.


Seriously....I could live with this wave....and shout YES each time I give it :wink:










Mike


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

My problem is not the "identification" part - am I an MHFer or not - but the more fundamental one of getting fellow motorhomers to "recognise" my motorhome is one :-( Answers on a postcard, please, to .....

Nevertheless, unrequited waving still makes me happy, so I shall continue waving at the world.

Dave
Yes, yes, I expect unsympathetic remarks about TV detector vans ......


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Having read the previous posts I suggest:
wear red gloves
lean well forward to the windscreen
wave BOTH hands 








Note: Wearing red shoes is optional although if you are a contortionist you may wish to wave your feet at the same time.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

peejay said:


> How about the usual quick wave......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Conversation on board a motorhome

'Did you see that love a wave and then a thumbs up? '. 'Yes thats nice and friendly perhaps we should do that'

Some while later Letter to the Times. 'Sir, why is that you can't go on the road these days without some imbecile in a van giving you the thumbs up?' Disgusted Tunbridge Wells.


----------



## 96505 (Oct 12, 2005)

I normally wear white gloves


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Waving*



Rudderman said:


> Good idea Jim.
> 
> My wife could try a 'moonie' but I don't think the windscreen is big enough to show it all. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:



> Now would be a good time to buy an RV then ..


I think when his wife see's that comment, a garden shed might be of more use... :wink: :lol:

All very entertaining. :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

sallytrafic said:


> Conversation on board a motorhome
> 
> 'Did you see that love a wave and then a thumbs up? '. 'Yes thats nice and friendly perhaps we should do that'
> 
> Some while later Letter to the Times. 'Sir, why is that you can't go on the road these days without some imbecile in a van giving you the thumbs up?' Disgusted Tunbridge Wells.


I wondered about this Sally - how long before everyone does the MHF wave !

We drove our new MH back from the dealer this afternoon and aside from the normal MHs were flashed and waved at by 2 lorries coming in the opposite direction within 30 miles of each other. We weren't doing anything remarkable and both waves were friendly so we are a bit worried now ! All the bits of the new MH were in place when we got home so what were they trying to tell us?

G


----------



## Denboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Did I imagine it or was that a yellow marigold that waived to me as it headed west on the A30 last Sunday near the Cornwall/Devon border ?
If it was it must be the first and history has been made.
Let me know if it was you!!!!
Denboy


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Perhaps it was someone doing a bit of post-holiday cleaning in the road works sections ?

Wish there was a way of doing a replay when someone does NOT wave to you. Glad they can't hear my comments. :evil: :evil: 



G


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Waving*



Rudderman said:


> Good idea Jim.
> 
> My wife could try a 'moonie' but I don't think the windscreen is big enough to show it all. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Another plus point for an A Class. Somehow I think your conjugal rights may be impaired for a couple of months.


----------



## 95853 (Jul 25, 2005)

Do any Red Dwarf fans here remember the Rimmer Special Salute.

I will try that one next trip (at the risk of being sectioned and carried away by the little men in white coats!)


----------



## Enodreven (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi, Slightly off topic, do any of you wonder as i do where the other MH's are going, I think it should be made compulsory to have a big sign in the window saying where you have come from and where you are going similar to the coaches ??


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Enodreven said:


> Hi, Slightly off topic, do any of you wonder as i do where the other MH's are going, I think it should be made compulsory to have a big sign in the window saying where you have come from and where you are going similar to the coaches ??


I like this one ! Perhaps we should all have our names in big letters at the top of the windscreen as well (above the furry dice of course ) ?

G


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

Ref. Enodreven ' where are they going theme' My wife is allways pointing at aeroplanes and asking ' wonder where are they're going :?: ' and I allways say that way :arrow: :!: :!:


----------



## 95659 (Jul 6, 2005)

I am a Dwarf fan - practised the "full Rimmer" special salute for years, the "H" on my head is fading nowadays though. As my driving is pretty erratic anyway - I think I had better stick to the wave and thumbs up.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Not sure if I would have time to do this one at 65 mph:

The Rimmer Salute
One of Rimmer's most enduring habits: his own, personal, non-standard salute. 

You can perform a Rimmer salute by following these steps in quick succession: 

Extend your right arm in front of you, so that your arm, hand, and fingers form a straight line slightly upward. 
Keeping your arm still, rotate your hand so that your finger tips trace a circle in the air. Two or more such circles are the norm. 
Bend your elbow to bring your still flattened hand to your forehead (palm outward) with the fingertips at or near your temple. 

Mike
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
P.S. I would be interested to know how many of you gave it a try :lol:

and it would work even better wearing a yellow marigold glove


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I don't do Marigold gloves. .. Brings back memories of a prostate examination for me


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi diggin up a old posts

read and wheep :read2: :wave: :wave: 

ray :lol: :lol:


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Reminds me of two occassions.

First, crossing the alps by up and over hairpins on a motorcycle, (better then dark tunnels for a biker) in the opposite direction to literally hundreds of Italian motorcyclists out on their regular day of the month for the same exhilarating run, and they all take one hand off their handle bars and one foot of their foot pegs for an enthusiastic combined wave ........ on every hairpin, and at some speed! Unforgettable sight and noise.

Second, trying to be friendly in the far east, on a hired bike travelling on unmade up potholed roads, and then feeling immense guilt, as Honda 50 rider waves back through the pot holes, grinning enthusiastically, with day's shopping, wife and three children on the back. I kid yee not. Oh, and of course, no helmets throughout. Just flip flops, shorts and T shirts.

So heh a leg out of the window may be the least we should do.

How about a leg, moon and marigold for good measure? At least it would be un mistakable. An LMM!

Duadua


----------



## 101289 (Oct 7, 2006)

*Re: Waving*



Rudderman said:


> Good idea Jim.
> 
> My wife could try a 'moonie' but I don't think the windscreen is big enough to show it all. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Emm... Did that mean you got a big crack across your windscreen??? 8O


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Duadua said:


> So heh a leg out of the window may be the least we should do.
> How about a leg, moon and marigold for good measure? At least it would be un mistakable. An LMM!
> Duadua


So you're up for being the cause of multiple pile-ups on the M20 then are you ?

G


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

Multiple LMM's on the M20? :wink: 

Can't wait! ....... What a sight for sore eyes!

Sorry Multiple MHF LMM'S on the M20.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Duadua said:


> Sorry Multiple MHF LMM'S on the M20.


Someone's got to ask...what is an LMM ?

G


----------



## Duadua (Feb 16, 2006)

See above, or below:-

Leg, Moon and Marigold. :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Ah. yes, well...perhaps I ought to close down and go and do something to stimulate my little grey cells instead !  

G


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

Variation on topic.

Whenever I go out int the car after being away in the van I have the uncontrollable urge to wave at any passing m/hers. So if you ever see a car driver waving you'll know the reason why. He may be an idiot but he may also be a m/h idiot.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

devonidiot said:


> So if you ever see a car driver waving you'll know the reason why. He may be an idiot but he may also be a m/h idiot.


I'm glad someone else does this !

Conversely; if anyone doesn't get a wave from a passing motorhomer please don't write them off as snotty b*****ds. Perhaps they're like me and day-dreaming ( not, I hasten to add, while driving)

G


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

> Emm... Did that mean you got a big crack across your windscreen???


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

How about everyone wear an "Elvis" wig and do this :headbang:


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

First time I have seen this thread, hilarious, choked on my early morning ginger nut too. 

I did the salute, but sat here alone and not in view. 

Getting Andy the marigold today!!! He's bald so not sure wig would last long, and with a 26" leg not sure people would know what it was he was dangling out the window. 

Would the red glove not give off the same vibe as a red hat, could get alot of waves from undesirables. Talking of which, we only have a transit so mooning for me just not an option, and we can't afford a converted double decker. 

Mandy


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi Are marigolds a compulsary requirement now for waving :lol: 
or can we get one off those foam hands from rugby/ football
:lol: :lol: 

ray

are we nearly there yet dad :roll:


----------



## scotsman (Oct 27, 2006)

i mentioned something along these lines before, being able to recognise a fellow MHF member.
I thought for example of a tax disc size and shape sticker located on the windscreen behind the interior mirror so we all know where to look and it doesn't look intrusive on the vehicle.

I was informed that there are stickers available,pennants but they are to big i think and there is no discussion on there position so you wouldn't know where to look.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Windscreen advert*

How about having a dangler in windscreen, hanging from mirror, with a defintive logo that we all would recognise, something like KnipKiflers logo, using a big "G" on a blue back ground, surrounded by a square and compasses.?
I got them on back of motorbike, as a sign that gains recognition. :wink:


----------



## 94891 (May 1, 2005)

This might be of interest  
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-25307.html


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Did we decide on a definative wave? I was waving like mad today (well through the snow) and no one waved back.  I counted 27 vans from preston to sunny airdrie and not a soul was waving. Is it that I do not know THE wave? Or os it just that it was blizzard and howling gale and everyone was intent on keeping their MH on the road :wink:


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi CarolGavin

If your avatar is how you drive your m/h no wonder no-one was waving they were all probably looking at each other and saying
"did you see that panda driving that motorhome, i thought they were supposed to be endangered!!!!"

Maybe we should all buy the Panda outfit and wear it when driving our m/h and then everyone would know your a member of MHF. Oh yes and also the yellow marigold just to be sure!!!

Dazzer


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

So that explains it :lol: Knew that Panda suit was a bit much :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Dazzer said:


> Maybe we should all buy the Panda outfit and wear it when driving our m/h and then everyone would know your a member of MHF. Oh yes and also the yellow marigold just to be sure!!!
> Dazzer


I can see the August headlines now:

_British motorhome driver wearing panda suit and rubber gloves dies of heat exhaustion on Autoroute du Sol. Wife says he just wanted to be a member of the MHF Gang._

I think we'll stick to the regular wave.  
G


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Drove to Mid Wales Thursday returned Saturday Wife and I decided to count number of other Motorhomes we passed both ways and gave a wave. Total of 46 waves, waves back 2.Perhaps they think we are a commercial vehicle. :?


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

grumpyman said:


> Drove to Mid Wales Thursday returned Saturday Wife and I decided to count number of other Motorhomes we passed both ways and gave a wave. Total of 46 waves, waves back 2.Perhaps they think we are a commercial vehicle. :?


I don't mind people not waving if we're on a motorway or it's too busy to take your hands off the wheel or even if they might be mentally miles away and clearly don't see you.

What I do mind is the people who see your wave and then give you a look that says " You poor mad peasant; what the heck do you think you're doing waving to me ? "

We found it was very common in Europe this trip and this is unusual. I suppose the growth in numbers of new motorhomers has something to do with it. Perhaps a supplement to the manual on Etiquette ?

G


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

Enodreven said:


> Hi, Slightly off topic, do any of you wonder as i do where the other MH's are going, I think it should be made compulsory to have a big sign in the window saying where you have come from and where you are going similar to the coaches ??


Personally I see a bit of a downside with this idea. Driving an A class coach-like RV is one thing, but with a destination board at the top of the screen I think we might upset a few bus passengers when they try to hail you thinking you are the local bus company and you just sail straight past. :lol: :lol: :lol:

Besides, I only have seat belts for 4 so I wouldn't be able to take them all if I stopped.......!!


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

I think a MHF wave is an excellent idea.

We'll be spending at least a month in UK before beginning our Europe adventure and it would be great to meet up with some of you guys on campsites (makes mental note to order MHF pennant) - but a special wave as we are travelling would be ace.

Being on here is a bit like being part of a huge family, albeit that we are only tiny second cousins as yet, it would be nice to acknowledge one another.

The wave and the thumb up seemed like a good suggestion... what do people think?


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

I would have thought that the answer lies in the MotorhomeFacts Logo. The driver (must be male) sticks his head out of the window and waves, the passenger (must be female) wears a bright yellow wig, and the MH must sport a 'Humunga Tongue' (see illustration below) attached to the front of the bumper. This way, no-one who was not a member would dream of looking like that so no danger of non-members trying to copycat 'The Look'.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

JackieO said:


> The wave and the thumb up seemed like a good suggestion... what do people think?


I like the idea of a thumbs up added to the wave. If wonder how long however before it does become a universal sign and then you'll never know whether it was from a genuine MHF member or a copy cat and we'll be back to square one..

As for the humunga tongue....on balance I'll keep wearing my panda suit. Being congenitally nosey I'd love to know where everyone is going so if everyone buys one of those programmable scrolling signs from Maplins and sticks in on their dashboard I should be a happy bunny.

G


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

- Can't get on with this 'thumbs up' thing - very uncool. Especially for a woman alone. (I don't want to be misconstrued with a mobile bed in the back of my van!) - However, the yellow marigold is a lovely idea, and seems to have caught folks imagination. What occurred to me is that the pennant is yellow - so are stickers. What about a sticker (peel-offable) of a yellow rubber glove shape,as an optional badge, with the logo in the middle? - The shape would attract more attention than a circle - everybody's got them, and they are often similar. bet it wouldn't be too expensive to do. - Then you can wave willy-nilly (couldn't resist that) - H


----------



## Frantone (Sep 6, 2006)

*Yellow marigold*

I have a yellow marigold which I'm going to hang from the rear view mirror. On the reverse (facing me) I have a horizontal black line which will help me level the van when parking. (I have taken the trouble to find the centre of gravity of the glove before hand!)
The prototype was on view at Peterborough.
TonyP


----------



## Denboy (Oct 11, 2005)

*waving*

Am I the only one here that thinks that waving is tiresome.
On a trip last week we observed fellow motorhomers waving at us across 6 lanes of motorway.
How do they know that I'm friendly ?
It used to be a thing that tuggers did but as far as I know it fizzled out as the caravan population increased .
I'd much rather be greeted with a ' hello ' on site.
Denboy


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Haven't read all the pages in here, but us aircooled bods (now an ex aircool) had a wave for every Bay, Splitty and Beetle we saw, plus Karmann Ghias and Porsches.
SWMBO loved it and contributed if I was otherwise engaged, like steering or other something trivial.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

If we all got walkie talkies and had a special password we could find members in the area. If Nukes was to get some in his shop we could have an MHF channel and shout down it every so often to see if any other MHF bods are in the area. 

I expect there is a danger that this is a bleedin' stupid idea but I can handle it. 8)

Our callsigns would be our avatar so creatively thinking on my feet mine would be Pusser. "Pusser calling from Porky. Come in Houston"


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

I know what Denboy means...everyone waves but on site not everyone talks. Or is it me.

Geoff


----------



## 100851 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Waving Waving AND Waving again*

HI

Some days when travelling down the m/way all i seem to do is wave

I then go onto a campsite and some fellow m/homers can,,t even give you the time of day

WHATS THAT ALL ABOUT ?


----------



## johnandcharlie (May 2, 2007)

I'm still trying to work out if it's normal to wave. Until you get close to my van I probably appear to be "white van man", even though I'm driving slowly and holding up the traffic :lol:. So any wave has to be something fast that can be done at the last moment. No time for sticking legs out of the window etc.


----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

Interesting reading this one, we always wave, usually a mexican wave unless Robert is travelling in the front at which point it's only half a mex wave. On another note, we always say hi to fellow motorhomers on site too. 

Contentious as it may be, behaviour breeds behaviour, and it's worth making the move to say hello first, as motorhomers can be a shy old lot!

We can be recognised as we have a Florrie in the windscreen - same as my avatar - so if you see us, come and say hello, it will be lovely to meet you!


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Good evening everyone,We've just got home from France (last 30 mins)
logged on and saw the waving post topical again.Well we waved at 90%
of motorhomes and got about 20% return which isn't a very good result.
Obviously not mhf members.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Yellow marigold*



Frantone said:


> I have a yellow marigold which I'm going to hang from the rear view mirror. On the reverse (facing me) I have a horizontal black line which will help me level the van when parking. (I have taken the trouble to find the centre of gravity of the glove before hand!)
> The prototype was on view at Peterborough.
> TonyP


We have got our MHF pennant in the rear window, our laminated signs with MHF and our screen name in the side windows, and a round MHF windscreen sticker next the the tax disk............. We have put the walkie talkies on channel 3 and installed the CB radio :wink: 
If I were to stick a yellow marigold in the window as well I am sure Glenn would have me commited :roll: He seriously thought about it after I covered the ceiling inside with glow in the dark stars 8O 
I think I had better just stick to waving :wink:

Tina


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Yellow marigold*



TinaGlenn said:


> He seriously thought about it after I covered the ceiling inside with glow in the dark stars 8O
> I think I had better just stick to waving :wink:
> 
> Tina


I one said to an ex that I wanted to make love to her under the stars. next day when I went round hers, she had stuck some on the ceiling of her bedroom - too much info there 8O

dave

656


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: Yellow marigold*

[quote="656
I one said to an ex that I wanted to make love to her under the stars. next day when I went round hers, she had stuck some on the ceiling of her bedroom - too much info there 8O

dave

656[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I hope the earth moved 8) :lol: :lol: :lol:

I just thought they looked pretty :wink:

Tina


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Yellow marigold*



TinaGlenn said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I hope the earth moved 8) :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> I just thought they looked pretty :wink:
> 
> Tina


Everytime Tina, Everytime :lol:

Dave

656


----------



## 108717 (Dec 12, 2007)

I jokingly said to the other half that on returning to motorhoming I might need to wave at other similar types and needed clearance. Well blow me down if 2 days in the lakes at New Year in an ancient Hymer didn't prompt hosts of waves and flashes which I wasn't even ready for!

So I propose the following: Many of us travel with children asking about what they can do do to keep them occupied. So, hey, you two offspring, grab either end of this board and climb up. Look! There's even a wee ladder. Hold on round them corners though.

On unaccompanied trips can I suggest the following: Open drivers window and hold out hand. Demonstrate immense driving skills by hi-5-ing at 60MPH without wing-mirror clash. 

Note for Hymer drivers: buy arm extension for LHD compensation or train companion to perform the task. Do NOT cross the carriageway, perform handbrake turn into reverse roll and twist arm into painful position to achieve same.


----------



## THEPOET (May 1, 2007)

vardy said:


> - Can't get on with this 'thumbs up' thing - very uncool. Especially for a woman alone. (I don't want to be misconstrued with a mobile bed in the back of my van!) - However, the yellow marigold is a lovely idea, and seems to have caught folks imagination. What occurred to me is that the pennant is yellow - so are stickers. What about a sticker (peel-offable) of a yellow rubber glove shape,as an optional badge, with the logo in the middle? - The shape would attract more attention than a circle - everybody's got them, and they are often similar. bet it wouldn't be too expensive to do. - Then you can wave willy-nilly (couldn't resist that) - H


Hi all,

First log on of the New Year, after returning from LadyJ's meet at Southsea. (Excellent by the by) Saw this string. We wave to all Motorhomes that we see, (some you miss due to various factors such as daydreaming, busy etc.) But a specific item in the front window to identify MHF members is a good idea. I have read through and had a chuckle at the posts. My suggestion is a Yellow MHF sunstrip with the logo in the centre, of suitable length to fit the biggest windscreen.

The British Motorcaravanners have their own, (Blue with the wheel symbol)

Hows about that then...... discuss 

Pete

Ps yellow marigolds in the window...is that a modern version of the OMO box ????


----------

